# 5 Vegas Series A Atomic Ltd. Cigar Review - Mighty Mouse



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

My friend and I had a hour to Puff.... So I raced over to his house and he whips out Mighty Mouse!!! LOL!! A Stubby, Well Rolled, Dark Little Guy, ...

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas Series A Atomic Ltd. Cigar Review - Mighty Mouse


----------

